
Why “V” Instead of “U” Is Used on County Courthouses - gist
http://www.pampamuseum.org/-why-v-instead-of-u.html
======
anarcticpuffin
TL;DR for those put off by the giant block of un-paragraphed text: The ancient
Romans didn't have a 'U' letter, and used 'V' instead. 'U' didn't enter
widespread use in English until the 18th century. Courthouses are often
designed in a neoclassical style and sometimes use 'V' for 'U' as part of the
throwback style.

~~~
ryandvm
Which is why 'W' actually looks more like a "double V".

------
ythl
TL;DR Homage to Latin

~~~
gist
Living in the US (I am American born here) I have always noticed that things
foreign seem to be more important than things domestic. Not everything but
enough things (food, design, furniture, language, liquor) that I was of aware
of this even as a kid. An exception might be Universities a possible exception
to that would be Oxford and Cambridge mainly because of Rhodes Scholarship
bring those places mainstream attention.

------
teilo
A sign of the times that this is news.

------
NinoScript
TL;DR Latin

